# Kreślę kartki do pudła, bo ziomka mi powlekli



## anthox

Cześć wszystkim! Rzadko piszę po polsku, więc proszę poprawcie błędy.

Mam dla was niektόre wyrażenia z piosenki Chady (polski raper z Warszawie), ktόrych nie rozumiem. Myślę, że to z powodu stosowania zwrotόw uliczni i niestandardowi. Tłumaczę takie piosenki po angielsku, żeby lepiej rozumieć po polsku.

Piosenka nazywa się “Syf Tych Ulic.” Dostarczę wam wierszy oryginalnych, a potem mojego prόby.

1. "_Ja ciągle na tych bitach z okruchami perspektyw
*Kreślę kartki do pudła, bo ziomka mi powlekli
Chujoza się wyświetlił, na sprawie jebnął szpagat*
Uważaj z kim się trzymasz, co komu opowiadasz_"

Continually on these beats, I offer morsels of perspective
I trace cards to prison, because my homeboys dragged me (?)
That waste-of-life gave himself away, on the matter he fucked a split, (?)
Be careful who you hold tight with, and what you tell people

[...]

Bardzo serdecznie dziękuję za pomoc.


----------



## Thomas1

Cześć, Anthox,

moje poprawki i sugestie/komentarze:





anthox said:


> Cześć wszystkim! Rzadko piszę po polsku, więc proszę poprawcie błędy.
> 
> Mam dla was niektόre wyrażenia/parę wyrażeń z piosenki Chady (polski raper z Warszawy), ktόrych nie rozumiem. Myślę, że to z powodu stosowania zwrotόw ulicznych i niestandardowych/ulicznych i niestandardowych zwrotów. Tłumaczę takie piosenki po angielsku na angielski, żeby lepiej rozumieć po polsku.
> 
> Piosenka nazywa się “Syf Tych Ulic.” Dostarczę wam wierszy oryginalnych/oryginalne wiersze/Podam (wam/Wam) orgyinalne wersy/fragment oryginału, a potem mojego prόbymoją próbę (tłumaczenia).
> 
> 1. "_Ja ciągle na tych bitach z okruchami perspektyw
> *Kreślę kartki do pudła, bo ziomka mi powlekli
> Chujoza się wyświetlił, na sprawie jebnął szpagat*
> Uważaj z kim się trzymasz, co komu opowiadasz_"
> 
> Continually on these beats, I offer morsels of perspectives
> I trace cards to prison, because my homeboys was dragged away me (?)/because they dragged away my homie [to me] The implication is that they brought him to gaol.
> That waste-of-life gave himself away, on the matter he fucked a split, (?) It's a ? to me too. The best I can offer is a guess that "jebnął szpagat" means he said something he shouldn't have during the trial (sprawa); pehraps, he sold out his homies, which is alluded to in the next line "Uważaj z kim się trzymasz, co komu opowiadasz", but that's nothing more than a guess. "wyświetlić się" conveys the idea of revealing someone's secrets [to some authority]; it literally means "to display oneself"; in one of its meanings it means "to unravel, clarify (oneself)". I also think that "chujoza" is much more vulgar in Polish than "waste-of-life" is in English. They are both disparaging, but since "chujoza" comes from "chuj", a vulgar word for penis, its language register is really low. Generally, the whole text is riddled with words of the same or similar register, so be careful with them.
> Be careful who you hold tight with, and what you tell people
> 
> [...]
> 
> Bardzo serdecznie dziękuję za pomoc.


 EDIT: the usual order of adjectives in Polish is prepositivie:
_uliczne i niestandardowe zwroty,
oryginalne wiersze_.
The postpositive order is possible, but it's used in specific situations most of the time. You will find more information about it in the following thread: Pasztet Francuski.


----------



## anthox

Thank you, this is very helpful!


----------



## vpprof

anthox said:


> 1. "_Ja ciągle na tych bitach z okruchami perspektyw_


To bardzo ładnie podsumowuje sytuację polskiego przemysłu muzycznego 

„Ja ciągle na tych bitach” = ciągle tworzę te bity (muzykę), ciągle mam to samo zajęcie (w sensie: nie mam innej pracy)

„z okruchami perspektyw” = chodzi o perspektywy życiowe, przyszłość, karierę, zawód itp. Czyli facet jest bez przyszłości, co mnie akurat nie dziwi ;p Nie wiem czy „I offer morsels of perspective” będzie zrozumiałe dla native'a?

„kreślę” = piszę, czyli piszę listy do więzienia, do kolegi („ziomka”), którego tam zamknęli („powlekli”) — w domyśle gliniarze (czyli policja). To „mi” nie ma tu większego znaczenia, podkreśla tylko związek emocjonalny z tym „ziomkiem”. 

Oczywiście „chujoza” ≠ „ziomek”, to nie ta sama osoba. Jakaś „chujoza” wsypała (turned in) „ziomka”. Nie wiem co to znaczy „jebnąć szpagat”. Ale w tym kontekście zrozumiała jest uwaga „uważaj z kim trzymasz [nie „się trzymasz”!], co komu opowiadasz” — czyli ziomek powiedział za dużo chujozie i dlatego poszedł siedzieć


----------



## anthox

vpprof said:


> „z okruchami perspektyw” = chodzi o perspektywy życiowe, przyszłość, karierę, zawód itp. Czyli facet jest bez przyszłości, co mnie akurat nie dziwi ;p Nie wiem czy „I offer morsels of perspective” będzie zrozumiałe dla native'a?



Dzięki bardzo za szczegółowy odpowiedź. Jasno źle zrozumiałem tego wyrażenia jako "dam radę". Po angielsku, "morsels of perspective" to idiomatyczny (chociaż raczej niespotykany), znaczy "bits of advice (z życiowego doświadczenia)." Myślałem, że "morsels" pasował z "okruchy" w tym kontekście, lecz teraz widzę sens wskazałeś. Więc, natomiast "I'm always offering my perspective (rapping) over these beats," tłumaczenie bardziej dokładny jest, ogólnie mówiąc, "I keep rapping over these beats because I have no other prospects/there is nothing else (available in life) for me."


----------



## jasio

I would only like to add that: 

* _*Chujoza* - derived from "chuj" = 'cock, penis'*
* jebnął*_ - 3rd person past tense of "jebnąć" ('fuck, screw'), perfective aspect

are both vulgar. 

* 'pudło', 'ziomek' (at leat in this context), 'syf' are not vulgar, but it's a slang, and I would rather avoid using them in more formal situations (ie. I wouldn't rather use them when talking to my boss, clients or grandparents, although I for my brother they would be quite ok  

* 'wyświetlić się' - in the meaning of 'testifying to the police' is a slang, rather not understood for general audience

* 'kreślić' is a bit of surprise for me in this context, because using this verb in the meaning of 'to write' is rather archaic and a remnescent of a 'high' language, so for me it sounds a bit like 'I am disinclined to fulfil this f***ng demand'  I can't tell though if the author used it deliberately, or is it also a slang.


----------



## vpprof

jasio said:


> * 'kreślić' is a bit of surprise for me in this context, because using this verb in the meaning of 'to write' is rather archaic and a remnescent of a 'high' language, so for me it sounds a bit like 'I am disinclined to fulfil this f***ng demand'  I can't tell though if the author used it deliberately, or is it also a slang.


No, it's because the folks who write these rhymes ain't very proficient so they use whatever word fits (rhyme-wise) in a given context, regardless of its register.

*anthox*, glad I could help, if there's anything else, by all means do ask


----------



## jasio

vpprof said:


> No, it's because the folks who write these rhymes ain't very proficient so they use whatever word fits (rhyme-wise) in a given context, regardless of its register.
> 
> *anthox*, glad I could help, if there's anything else, by all means do ask



I thought about it, but in this position it's neither a matter of rhyme nor rythm ('piszę' has the same number of syllables). That's why I wonder what is a rationale behind this word.


----------



## anthox

jasio said:


> I thought about it, but in this position it's neither a matter of rhyme nor rythm ('piszę' has the same number of syllables). That's why I wonder what is a rationale behind this word.



Można go zapytać, ale trzeba by kreślić kartka do pudła... 

http://muzyka.onet.pl/newsy/chada-posiedzi-w-wiezieniu-do-2015-roku/k9gwc


----------

